# Le Cube



## Romahomepete (Jan 12, 2010)

Can anyone help with the dimensions of the french le cube propane gas bottle..
Thanks


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Romahomepete,
  I've searched the Le Cube website for the dimensions for you, and no where can I see them.....but tell me, why would you want this bottle??

Jackie 

P.S. welcome to the site, I see you are fairly new.


----------



## myshell (Jan 12, 2010)

*Le Cube Dimensions*

Hi Romahomepete

Just braved the Baltic weather and ventured out to my garage and measured  Le Cube: - 14.5h X 11 X 11 inches or in new money 370 X 280 X 280 mm. weight of gas = 6kg  tare weight of cylinder 7,1 kg

Regards 
Phil


----------



## rickboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Should give    75 Kwh


----------



## Romahomepete (Jan 12, 2010)

The reason that i want to know is that I have a Romahome Outlook and the gas bottle locker takes a 3.9KG Calor propane cylinder and when we go to France I do not want to be restricted to camping Gaz 907 cylinders.  When we had a caravan we had one french gas bottle and one Calor and that meant that we could change our gas in France or at home and I am looking for something similar


----------



## Baggins (Jan 12, 2010)

Romahomepete said:


> Can anyone help with the dimensions of the french le cube propane gas bottle..
> Thanks



Just a tip as I got caught out a bit.

Le Cube is great and dimension fitted my small gas locker - UNFORTUNATELY the regulator that comes free with first bottle is large (tall) and prevents use in said locker.

Also free regulator comes with male thread and not the more usual British hose nozzle.  Female thread nozzle adapter not easy to find.

BW


----------



## rickboy (Jan 13, 2010)

Baggins said:


> Just a tip as I got caught out a bit.
> 
> Le Cube is great and dimension fitted my small gas locker - UNFORTUNATELY the regulator that comes free with first bottle is large (tall) and prevents use in said locker.
> 
> ...




If you are tight for height I think Le Cube uses a 27mm clip on regulator(detendeur)
 the same as Calor patio gas and BP gaslite. You can get them on eBay.

Rick


----------

